# ROTA P45R ( Replica LMGT4 ) Flat Black /red & 265/35/18 AD07's on R32



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Just wanted to share with you guys how my 18x9.5 +20 Rota P45R's look on my R32 GTR. 
Tires are Advan Neova AD07 265/35/18
















































tell me what you think....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

looks nice, but don't fake the funk, ditch the NISMO stickers.
it would look way more aggressive lowered about 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice!

really like the red pinstripe


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

hyrev said:


> looks nice, but don't fake the funk, ditch the NISMO stickers.


Rota centre caps + nismo logo


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed. said:


> Rota centre caps + nismo logo


Well my LMGT3's i had were obviously NISMO rims but they were made by RAYs and the center cap said rays on them.

im not going to bother taking the rota sticker off, and hide what they are. that would be even worse.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

canadaGTR said:


> Well my LMGT3's i had were obviously NISMO rims but they were made by RAYs and the center cap said rays on them.
> 
> im not going to bother taking the rota sticker off, and hide what they are. that would be even worse.


I would have respect for Rota if they designed their own rims,instead of copying others,not going any further as this has been debated here several times already


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

canadaGTR said:


> im not going to bother taking the rota sticker off, and hide what they are. that would be even worse.


Take the Nismo stickers off then. Rays make the wheels for Nismo, Rota don't make the wheels for Nismo... Nismo stickers on Rotas = rubbish.:chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

as above!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> as above!



Third'ed!

Butuz


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Take the Nismo stickers off then. Rays make the wheels for Nismo, Rota don't make the wheels for Nismo... Nismo stickers on Rotas = rubbish.:chuckle:


Just say NO to fake 5hit... 









Why would anyone trust their ride on wheels like these!?!









Romy Rojas and he's fake wheels are made in Philippine... NOT in Japan like quality wheels like Rays or Work's.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

what i dont get is that they have the JWL on them is that just BS or what?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Rain said:


> what i dont get is that they have the JWL on them is that just BS or what?


Yep! That JWL logo is also fake, they had them copied in the casting process.

Read this: http://og-made.com/archives/category/oh-no-you-di-int/


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Just say NO to fake 5hit...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone trust their ride on wheels like these!?!
> ...


If you take a design made for forged wheels and apply it to a cast one you're asking for trouble, as you can see in that pic


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

like the matt black ,not sure about the red rim or nismo decal ,other than that a sweet Motor


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

be interested to see if anyone from rare rims/rota see's this thread!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> Just say NO to fake 5hit...


yeh lol, I should have just said:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Whats with all the Rota wheels bashing today??? 

They are cheap and cheerfull and good enough for everyday road use, Having had them for almost a year I think they are doing agreat job so far!

When you pay 400 for a set of 18" rims thats not a bad deal imo.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

They're all just a little bit adidas four stripe for me


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> yeh lol, I should have just said:


and this is coming from some building a complete FAKE car?
That god awful B324R.:chairshot 

and your hating me on what rims i ride on? 

Judging by my tires at least i have taste.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

haha, ok sunshine, back in your cage.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i've got ROTA's on my Civic,where i brought them happlily,nothing wrong with them at all,but would i fit ROTA's onto one of the Skylines?

No thanks....


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

canadaGTR said:


> and this is coming from some building a complete FAKE car?
> That god awful B324R.:chairshot
> 
> and your hating me on what rims i ride on?
> ...


LOL!!! Mr. Maple leaf is on fire! :flame: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Ok, Let's face it. Bee*R is one of the Japanese legendary tuning firm's where as Rota is still just Rota, copying every good design that comes around. It's a fake cos they don't even try to change any of the design. 

Bee*R is fake!?! Whatta hel1 are you talking about? If you mean the B324R kit, then you're totally wrong. The kit is just taking the best parts of R34 and adding them onto R32. The widebody kit is hand built with some unique design & quality. The kit is light, where as Rota's weigh a ton compared the design wheels whom they stole the design from...









I wish they still made these :chuckle: 

Don't take this too serious ait! You asked our opinion, here is what you got.
Other than the wheels you got a nice & clean looking GT-R.

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

If you look Uras and Bee both make wheels that look like Rays LM GT4...


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Adey said:


> If you look Uras and Bee both make wheels that look like Rays LM GT4...


i know! dont everyone shit on ROTA... Bee-r track they're cars with knock off rims aswell... 
doesnt matter if bee-r buys them from rota or makes the rims them self, they arnt Ray's Nismo either. Same with uras. they flood the market with drift style kits for 240sx/180sx silvias and they mostly sport the fake LMGT4's too.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

canadaGTR said:


> and this is coming from some building a complete FAKE car?
> That god awful B324R.:chairshot
> 
> and your hating me on what rims i ride on?
> ...


:clap: Clever boy NOT  How is a Bee R Genuine kit giving an r32 an R34 Front end a fake? Anyone on here will say how much respect Bryn has recieved for the amount of effort he has put into that car and will be 100 times the car of almost every other skyline out there. Just because you dont like the answers you have recieved about your wheels dont start throwing abuse at others. Its a public forum where you asked for opinions, you got them


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Ben


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

I dont think anyone is discrediting taff tunes efforts. Me included Im not a fan of the huge Bee R324 fiberglass monstrosity. Just too many fiberglass panels to shatter imo.


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Mate, just to give you a breather from all the slating, i think your wheels look very well. As has been said though, i would remove the decals. Also, a good lowering would do the car wonders


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh and for the record, I wasn't bashing you just because you've fitted Rota wheels. Its the fact that you put Nismo stickers on them that was pretty poor. Just like putting GTR badges on a GTSt, dressing them up to be something they're not. 

Were it not for the Nismo stickers I'd have kept quiet but it does grate on me slightly when someone plasters stickers on things that have no relevance to the parts they are on.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

He even gave me a grilling when i wanted a bee r badge on my last car because i only had a rev limiter!LOL 

All the grief on this thread was simply like taff said, if you had put the rota's on no one would have blinked but with nismo stickers on is a bad move!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> He even gave me a grilling when i wanted a bee r badge on my last car because i only had a rev limiter!LOL


hahaha, I forgot about that, I was right though wasn't I!


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

to be honest a sticker is a sticker it doesnt really matter to be honest, Y is everyone so up tight about a sticker. mate if you like it and you think it looks good it doesnt really matter what everyone says, the car is yours and the design is yours end off who give a **** what others think.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

> leon to be honest a sticker is a sticker it doesnt really matter to be honest, Y is everyone so up tight about a sticker. mate if you like it and you think it looks good it doesnt really matter what everyone says, the car is yours and the design is yours end off who give a **** what others think.
> 
> Just my 2p worth.


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

again, for the record, i think Rota are providing a good service filling a niche

if a company wants to charge £2 grand for a set of rims then they have to expect someone to offer a cheaper version for all the people who could never afford them

the oem might say that they're versions are stronger, lighter and better made, and worth the extra money

well they may be to some people, but that's just the tail trying to wag the dog. for the vast majority of punters two grand is just too much for a set of rims, whereas itro £400 is just right, so there's a huge market out there for a manufacturer who isn't taking the pi55 pricewise

skyline tax anyone?

rota are driving down the price of wheels, so that's a very good thing, imho

oh, and i've had rota slipstreams on my mr-s for 3 years now and they're brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

I got a price for a set of 18" with budgets tyres £1100, i like them and fancy a set but with the baby on way money needs to be a shorter leash, did i miss something when people say they can get them for £400 ish P45R. Would be great if someone could point me in the right direction, exuse the mini hi-jack, car looks nice m8 btw :smokin:


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

R33GTS said:


> I got a price for a set of 18" with budgets tyres £1100, i like them and fancy a set but with the baby on way money needs to be a shorter leash, did i miss something when people say they can get them for £400 ish P45R. Would be great if someone could point me in the right direction, exuse the mini hi-jack, car looks nice m8 btw :smokin:


Subydude: A Professional Suby Addict!!


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks alot for the link works out £491 there instead of £1,000 odd, i owe you a pint :thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

try Rare Rims too

i got a great deal including toyos for about £6-700 iirc


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

R33GTS said:


> Thanks alot i owe you a pint :thumbsup:


i take paypal


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

canadaGTR said:


> thanks:thumbsup:



Just like everyone said, you post asking opinions you gotta be able to take the heat. I suppose you'll be adding a Vspec II sticker to the rear decklid of your car soon and asking what everyone thinks...


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Just like everyone said, you post asking opinions you gotta be able to take the heat. I suppose you'll be adding a Vspec II sticker to the rear decklid of your car soon and asking what everyone thinks...


you assume too much.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Mate,

The wheels look great just take the Nismo badge off,

It's no different to me than Ferrari/MR2s,

Just my thoughts

Sev


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> Yep! That JWL logo is also fake, they had them copied in the casting process.
> 
> Read this: Original Made » Oh, No You Di' int!



Just found this tread

You need to be VERY VERY careful.

Rota wheels are fully VIA and JWL approved, the SAME as the Japanese wheels.

Do you honestly think that Rota who are one of the biggest OEM wheel manufactors in the world, would FAKE The wheel testing stamp  

Here is my responce when I sent this thread to Rota themselves!


"hahahah you can actually take them to court for saying that, because we get our JWL and VIA in Japan. WE have paper works on that and I'd be glad to send it to you. ask them how can we pass exporting when we have faked the JWL and VIA. 

And tell them how come we supply OEM for SUBARU, NISSAN, TOYOTA PHILIPPINES AND BRUNEI,MITSUBISHI, ISUZU, FORD, MAZDA,SUZUKI AND BMW and TOMMY KAIRA OF JAPAN!!!!!!!! ( this deal was very hard to close but we did!!!! )"


and i will send you ISO, VIA and JWL and slap them with it!!!! HMPPPH."

The only thing you can possibly get upset with Rota about is the fact the designs are fairly similar to Volk etc, the quality and strength is right up there. :smokin:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As ROTA isn't marketted in Japan, why would it go through the process of getting Japanese to visit their factory and pay all associated costs of certification?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

rotawheelsuk said:


> Rota wheels are fully VIA and JWL approved, the SAME as the Japanese wheels.
> 
> Do you honestly think that Rota who are one of the biggest OEM wheel manufactors in the world, would FAKE The wheel testing stamp
> 
> "hahahah you can actually take them to court for saying that, because we get our JWL and VIA in Japan. WE have paper works on that and I'd be glad to send it to you. ask them how can we pass exporting when we have faked the JWL and VIA.


JAWA | Objective

JAWA | Objective 

ROTA isn't listed by JAWA as a member.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> JAWA | Objective
> 
> JAWA | Objective
> 
> ROTA isn't listed by JAWA as a member.



LETS GET IT ON!!! :runaway:


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

Miguel you really ought to know your stuff a little better, considering the trade you are in  


You need JWL to market the wheels on the Japanese market. You state Rota are not marketed in Japan, unfortunatly you are incorrect, They actually sell a good ammount of wheels into Japan!
As I have stated in the other post, companies INCLUDING TOMMY KAIRA in Japan use Rota wheels, hence the JWL stamp

JAWA is not JWL Miguel you should know that, it quite clearly states on the JAWA site

Tell me, all the members listed on the JAWA site, what is it that they have in common?

A CLUE is in the name  

*Japan* Light Alloy Wheel Association

JAWA is the association of JAPANESE WHEEL COMPANIES!, but works alongside JWL and VIA..

ROTA HAVE PASSED JWL AND VIA


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

For those interested

VIA Registration of Aluminum Wheel

JWL And VIA


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

Lets sum up and put this to bed.

ROTA pass JWL and VIA testing,which are the exact SAME tests as Volk etc..

These are the toughest tests on alloy wheels in the world, and they pass.

Rotas in house testing is far harsher than the JWL and Via tests.

An example is the Radial Load Fatigue Test, JWL pass Criteria is 100,000 cycles..

ROTA test their wheels to a million cycles, ie 10 times the JWL standard.

*Do you really think they would advertise their wheels as JWL and VIA approved, even when they wernt! haha *

How long do you think it would have taken for JWL and VIA to have found that out, considering the ammount of Rotas sold in the world

That would be like Newera Faking all their SVA's and hoping no-one would notice at the DVLA.. haha


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Hmmm, what an interesting thread this is turning out to be


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

For anyone with concerns regarding what Miguel has implied, please feel free to contact me (01363) 777007, or drop me an email.

*I will be pleased to provide documentory evidence of everything I have posted on this forum, including JWL and Via certificates, and a signed letter showing that Rota wheels are fitted to a certain OEM manufacturer*

I have been seriously disgusted with the attitude of a so called 'professional' posting on this thread.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

At the end of the day there's a lot of people use them, I've used them before and to be honest might well again. Lots of the drifters use them, lots of track cars have them fitted, so they're obviously doing something right. At the price they are, Rotas are pretty much disposable, I've trashed one before and had to buy another, wasn't bothered in the slightest. I also had a blowout and trashed a lovely nismo LMGT1, absolutely gutted, very expensive and impossible to find these days. 

If I'm going on track, daily driving or simply need some good wheels that aren't upwards of 2 grand, Rota or Ultralite are probably a good bet imo. I certainly can't be accused of being tight fisted with what I spend on the car, but having previously ran wheels like GT1's on a daily driver, it's a bit of a waste. 

Very nearly shelled out 3k grand on a set of BBS's not long back, but even on a weekend car I'd still be worried about them getting damaged, slap a set of wheels for 800-1500 quid on, who gives a shit if they get damaged, they're cheap enough to replace, and from my experience more than up to the job in most cases, perhaps don't look quite as good as the more expensive ones in some cases, but that doesn't mean they look bad.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

rotawheelsuk said:


> For anyone with concerns regarding what Miguel has implied, please feel free to contact me (01363) 777007, or drop me an email.
> 
> *I will be pleased to provide documentory evidence of everything I have posted on this forum, including JWL and Via certificates, and a signed letter showing that Rota wheels are fitted to a certain OEM manufacturer*
> 
> I have been seriously disgusted with the attitude of a so called 'professional' posting on this thread.


I am glad to see you clear up the bad press on your product on this thread, I too have not heard of any issues with Rota wheels when used on track etc.

It is a fickle world we live in, half the time the brand whores are blinkered to the fact that there maybe decent products out there which are not made in Japan :runaway: 

I couldn't see the same attitude being applied to other wheels such as Compomotives, even if they are in a similar price range as yours.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

:runaway: Uh oh...here we go...someone's wrong and is gonna end up looking like an ass...who's it gonna be???


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Ok...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Its all about JDM tight. 

I dont expect Miguel to reply on this thread again as he sells the daddy's not the copies.

te37's or Rota's?? I know what i would go for.


Mick


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I dont buy my wheels because of JDM tight anything, i buy them because i personally feel they are better! I wouldnt care if they were Japanese or made in the USA, if they are trusted and proven in the world of professional motor sports like F1 etc, then they are doing something right, same reason i would go with OZ if i ever wanted a cast wheel...for..whatever reason.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> JAWA | Objective
> 
> JAWA | Objective
> 
> ROTA isn't listed by JAWA as a member.


*Perhaps I should explain my reasoning:*
The above was my comment, based on the fact that neither Tommy Kaira nor ROTA are listed in JAWA's member list and that to the best of my knowledge no wheels are sold in Japan under the "ROTA" logo. When we called, neither JWL nor VIA could confirm that ROTA comply with their standards, nor could they confirm membership. In other words, there was no evidence we could find to show your claims were true...
AFIK you're not a trader on this forum, but despite this - have made a considerable number of posts to promote your products. 
As we don't know you, and in view of the above, I posted my comment.

As I promised - in my PM of 15th December, as we don't mean to cause any undue problems for you & to put things into the correct persective - we have this week checked with Tommy Kaira and they confirm that ROTA *do* indeed make wheels for them and that these are therefore VIA & JWL compliant, so I therefore owe you a full apology, which I hope you'll accept.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

for once i agree with Mick  

the Nismo Wheels :squintdan :squintdan had them on my GTS i made the car fit them :clap:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

interesting..

personally, im no brand whore, not country specific, and as long as its cheap (not in quality), and does the job well then that is what matters for me. if i have a bit of coin to spend, then i do sometimes go for the more expensive products that are track proven and have a reputation(usually JDM).

no doubt the rotas arent an original design, but they still look good. some ppl mite not like the nismo sticker on them tho. as for me, i've got my own things to worry about than stupid shit like that! but in the case of gtr badge on gtst's, i'm mildy anally retentative.:nervous:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Came across these pictures



















> “For the millions and millions of knockoff fans out there, I suggest you read below. Recently, Chris from SA sat down with Jim from Work to break down what are the possible hazards of purchasing knockoff..KNOCKOFF! Wheels.
> 
> Jim broke down key elements to why and how knockoff wheels are not the best alternative for the consumer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razo (Nov 6, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Came across these pictures


Out of curiosity,

who made those wheels?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Came across these pictures


What kind of wheels are these pictured? Volk's, Works, Rota's BBS? How do we know what to base our purchases on if we dont know the brand...or the circumstances behind their failure(s).

Props to you Miguel for the nod...but does the fact that TK use Rota's make me feel like there a good product? I have personally always felt that TK is alot more flash than substance, I mean they really arent a hardcore tuner in Japan like Top Secret or Mines...their cars seem to be alot of body kit, plastic, stickers and plates...I dunno, now if you told me that Mines was using Rota it would have meant something...Not trying to start anything with the folks that own TK stuff either...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Razo said:


> Out of curiosity,
> 
> who made those wheels?


The black rim is a Rota Slipstream, the red one is a Rota Circuit 8


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> The black rim is a Rota Slipstream, the red one is a Rota Circuit 8


The wheels in those pictures there is a story behind

The Circuit 8's were used on a race car for many seasons, before being sold to another party.

The wheels were I believe 4 years old when that happened to one of them, and ROTA still REPLACED ALL FOUR FOC!!

You will not beat the product backup from Rota


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

The wheels in those pictures there is a story behind

The Circuit 8's were used on a race car for many seasons, before being sold to another party.

The story is on honda-tech for those interested, but AFAIK there was an impact involved, as happened with the slipstreams pictured.

When you hit a wheel, it sometimes breaks, this is life, you cant expect to smack a wheel into a curb and for it to stand up, regardless of brand.

What you tend to get when pics like that are on the net, is for the people to jump on the band wagon, saying oh they must be weak etc.

The fact is, Rota's are just as strong, if not more so, than X, Y , Z brand of wheel.

The Red c8's pictured were I believe 4 years old when that happened to one of them, had been powder coated after 2 seasons, and ROTA still REPLACED ALL FOUR FOC!!

You will not beat the product backup from Rota


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> *Perhaps I should explain my reasoning:*
> The above was my comment, based on the fact that neither Tommy Kaira nor ROTA are listed in JAWA's member list and that to the best of my knowledge no wheels are sold in Japan under the "ROTA" logo. When we called, neither JWL nor VIA could confirm that ROTA comply with their standards, nor could they confirm membership. In other words, there was no evidence we could find to show your claims were true...
> AFIK you're not a trader on this forum, but despite this - have made a considerable number of posts to promote your products.
> As we don't know you, and in view of the above, I posted my comment.
> ...


Apology accepted Miguel :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

rotawheelsuk said:


> The Red c8's pictured were I believe 4 years old when that happened to one of them, had been powder coated after 2 seasons, and ROTA still REPLACED ALL FOUR FOC!!
> 
> You will not beat the product backup from Rota


I have read many times that powder coating weakens wheels, do you think that may be a contributing factor?

I currently have three sets of ROTA GTR's used at.........TOTBV.........trackdays and hard road use. If I was at all in doubt of their strength, I wouldn't let my wife have them on her Skyline either


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> As I promised - in my PM of 15th December, as we don't mean to cause any undue problems for you & to put things into the correct persective - we have this week checked with Tommy Kaira and they confirm that ROTA *do* indeed make wheels for them and that these are therefore VIA & JWL compliant, so I therefore owe you a full apology, which I hope you'll accept.


very humble. thankyou for being honest, many people may have kept that to themselves in your position.:bowdown1:

personally, i couldnt care less what make a product is. for the last 2 years ive made a concious effort to steer clear of any clothing with brand names emblazened all over it cos i dont see myself as a walking advert. from the first time i saw the rota gtr i thought it was one of the wheels that suited the gtr best and wouldnt hesitate to put them on my car, theres plenty of rota wheels out there and apart from the above broken ones i dont recall reading a bad report on them quality wise. 
my 2c...


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

Bubble said:


> I have read many times that powder coating weakens wheels, do you think that may be a contributing factor?
> 
> I currently have three sets of ROTA GTR's used at.........TOTBV.........trackdays and hard road use. If I was at all in doubt of their strength, I wouldn't let my wife have them on her Skyline either


It does depend on the tempreture used to powder coat the wheels.

With a relatively low bake paint, I cant see it being a problem, but different paints need higher temps, which (im not a metalogist), ive heard can cause cracking problems.

The Rota wheels are not powder coated from new, they are wet sprayed.

But those red wheels were definatly powdercoated (the guy that owned them stated this on honda tech) funnily the thread on honda tech with those pictures on, the guy said he was still happy with Rota, the wheels were several seasons old, and had been abused.
Then people jump on the bandwagon, and the scaremongering starts.

Difficult really, im really trying to get Rota to start their own designs, as this is what is REALLY causing people to kick off, nothing to do with the quality, as it is great! :thumbsup:


----------



## rotawheelsuk (Nov 9, 2005)

As for that other wheel,

Have a look at the picture, and guess what happened :clap: :clap: 

Snow and kerb, = internet picture of a ROTA wheel broken.

I have a broken Rota wheel here, but its been smashed into a kerb at 70mph, the customer was amazed that is was intact as it is.

Fact is, I post a pic of that, the next minute thats up the otherside of the world, saying Rota's are weak


----------

